# Got hit hard at the cigar shop today...



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

First off, this person who did this is not on this forum. I wish he was so you guys can see his collection.

Today I walk into the cigar shop to go smoke with the guys. I sit down and talk about some things that are going on right now with me cause I was asked and as I finish, my one buddy looks at me and says, i have something for you. I thought he finished restoring some of the pipes he acquired a few weeks ago that are dated 1920-1950s. I told him I wanted to buy one. Anyhow, he showed me 3. I asked if it was from that collection and he said no. He stated he hand picked those for me. Real cool! So I asked how much cause I was ready to throw some cash for these and he said, "its a gift.". I kinda stared at him and I said, NO WAY! But he insisted on giving them to me.

Never got hit like that in person. I've had my fair share of bombs from this site but this one was a first for me.

The crazy shaped one is a Downie F3. The other with the round bowl is a Sunrise Amber Grain pipe. My buddy said its own/made by Comoy. I could be wrong. I was too excited to even listen..lol. And the brand new pipe I have no clue where its from. It says DENavit USA on the bottom.

If anyone is wondering, my buddy's name is Neill and he has a blog at Welcome to a Passion for Pipes - For smoking pipe and vintage tobacco collectors. This guy gets the type of baccy that you won't find anywhere cause the company has been out of business for decades. Every time he asks, "do you want to try this?", it usually means, enjoy it cause you'll never be able to buy it. lol.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan (May 20, 2010)

Well, Neill really knocked you off your blocks! What a guy! When he was here in February he gifted me a 1920's F&T billiard that he just had refurbished by Richard Friedman. Neill is such a great asset to life, the universe and everything!


Fribourg & Treyer_3438 by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful pipes. I especially like that first one (I have a weakness for pipes with a Cumberland stem). BTW- nice to see you are still smoking pipes, a lot of cigar smokers seem to give them a try and drift back to cigars.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Wilson, can't think of a better BOTL to happen to! Happy piping!


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

Awesome story! Beautiful pipes as well.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Can't seem to wrap my mind around that first one. The curves are simply stunning. Amazing pipes, lucky you.


----------

